# Software



## EPP200 (Oct 7, 2000)

I have seen threads talking about what software is out there. I received "Blizzard Buster" demo a few days ago and and have been messing around with it. I am no were near a computer type guy so my QUESTION is:

Is anyone else out there actually using BLIZZARD BUSTER for their snow business and if so what is good about the program and what is bad about the program. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

ED


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I too looked at the program. Itslooks ok for a contractor that has seasonal contracts or per push contracts. but makes no provisions for T&M (hourly rates per vehicle or piece of equipment.)

Since I have some accounts that are hourly ( Blizzard buster is no good for me. I contacted ADKAD Technologies a to see if they would be willing to upgrade their next version to includes that option. They suggested I buy their other program "groundskeeper pro" at over $100.00 more.

I refuse to do that.

Look into Quickbooks pro or CLIPS

I am still evaluating which one to buy myself.

Good Luck


----------



## EPP200 (Oct 7, 2000)

JC,
THANKS for the input. I'll look at the one's you mentioned.

ED


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have the pro version now but started a few years ago w/ the blizzard buster

i like the program for it simplicity and cost but these factors also limit it to the functions i cannot get graphing or other helpful number crunching data yet

other programs do this but are hundreds if not thousands more

i will stay with adkad for now until my volume commands other functions(which they are improving and adding all the time)

good program, good support, good price

if you have specific q's you can call me 
330-686-3850


----------



## Snow Pro (Oct 11, 2000)

The recommendation for QuickBooks Pro is a good one. I think it's the world's #1 selling accounting software. I've been using Quicken since 1985, upgrading every few years to the new and improved version. 

Where can I get info on this Blizzard Buster? Does it do bids and accounting and something else? Do they offer a sample CD like CLIP does?


----------



## EPP200 (Oct 7, 2000)

SNOW PRO,
You can find Blizzard Buster at their website which is:

http://www.adkad.com

They offer a free demo download or you can have them mail you a free demo (comes in 1 CD). I did the 1 CD free demo.

The website will list the programs features, and so forth.

ED


----------



## ClarkLawnCare (Aug 21, 2006)

*plowtrax snow removal software*

I use PlowTrax software for my billing, etc. and I really like it. It is real easy to use especially the route stuff which lets me enter all calls per driver with one click which is nice cause I have up to 12 people on some storms. I also like that it lets me set up multipliers for different storm levels so I don't need to manually figure out how much to charge each time. www.plowtrax.com


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

JCurtis;5527 said:


> I too looked at the program. Itslooks ok for a contractor that has seasonal contracts or per push contracts. but makes no provisions for T&M (hourly rates per vehicle or piece of equipment.)
> 
> Since I have some accounts that are hourly ( Blizzard buster is no good for me.
> 
> Good Luck


I use blizzard buster works good for me 
At the bottom of the enter charges page it has three options regular / special / and hourly charges

But it would be nice to have something for bidding


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I use LMS, it works great for billing. For routing I just use a list printed off in excel. Drivers write the time in, and after the storm I input it into LMS. It has an estimating feature also, so you can create an estimate for a customer, and later promote it to invoice. 

In my truck with laptop and printer, I can print reciepts on site for a one time customer also, which is nice.


----------



## BigLebowski (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried to download the plowtrax. It says my trail is over right out of box. Does anybody have the free trial code or maybe the reg key? 

I am using my lawn software to bill my snow accounts and I really have to manipulate it to make it work. I'd like to separate the software to handle the snow and thought this was it. Thoughts or code - lets strike a deal?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I had problems with Plowtrax too. I tried to download and install it but it won't install. They better come up with a program that is easier to use. I'm not interested in becoming a computer genius. Like Dr. McCoy used to say to Spock in Star Trek, "I'm a Doctor, not a (fill in the blank). Well, I'm a snowplow contractor, not a computer nerd.


----------



## BigLebowski (Aug 25, 2008)

Right on. I'm about all tapped out on learning how to do computer stuff. Not that I'm a complete idiot about the stuff but come on, I don't want to take a bunch of classes just so I can make my own website. 

The honeymoon is about over for me. I've actually talked to my wife about getting rid of the internet. Somehow I feel like instead of being in the know, I'm actually missing out on more important things with the time I spend on here.


----------

